# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Addizionali per deceduto

## spider

Contribuente deceduto a giugno 2009; a novembre 2009 arriva lettera dell'Inps in cui si dice che l'Inps non ha potuto ultimare il recupero delle addizionali regionali e comunali certificate nel CUD 2009 relativo ai redditi 2008, che sarebbero state trattenute in rate mensili fino a novembre 2009.
Gli eredi dovranno versare, qualora non presentino Unico, direttamente al fisco le somme dovute con F24 (e ci sono i codici da riportare in F24). 
L'unico 2010 viene invece fatto dagli eredi e si chiude con un saldo di addizionale regionale e comunale di importo leggermente superiore a quanto indicato nella lettera dell'Inps. 
Non capisco se sia una coincidenza o se sia lo steso tributo. 
Nella lettera dell'Inps indicano i codici tributo 3801 e 3844 con anno di riferimento 2008 come da versare; da Unico 2010, invece, questi importi a debito sono indicati con anno di riferimento 2009. 
Non si tratta dell'importo richiesto, quindi? 
Devo versare sia quelli con riferimento 2009 che quelli con riferimento 2008? Se si, quelli con riferimento 2008 vanno semplicemente inseriti in F24 o vanno inseriti anche in Unico? Perchè in tal caso non riesco a capire dove andrebbero evidenziati. 
Grazie.

----------


## LB1967

SI, vanno versati tutti e 2 
Quelli con riferimento 2008 solo in F24  
Esempio (correggetemi se sbaglio) : 
CUD INPS 2009 x Redditi 2008
campo 1 Imp irpef 2008= X
campo 5 Ritenute irpef 2008= Y
campo 6 Add. Reg Irpef 2008= Z
campo 10 Acconto Add. Com irpef 2008 =W1
campo 11 saldo Add. Com Irpef 2008= W2
campo 13 Acconto Add. Com IRPEF 2009  = J 
Z e W e J dovevano essere trattenute nel 2009 
Il contribuente aveva fatto unico 2009 X redditi 2008 indicando Z e W1 e W2 come già trattenute dal sostituto dimposta per cui il saldo che aveva pagato al 16.06.2009 era al netto di Z e W1+W2 
Il contribuente muore a giugno 2009
Quindi x i redditi 2008 Z e W2 non sono state trattenute completamente, linps dice di pagare la differenza, indicando il saldo da versare (rif.2008)
Per quanto riguarda J si tratta di acconto, per cui il saldo va ricalcolato a cura del contribuente..( o nella lettera INPS cera anche quello ? non penso) 
CUD INPS 2010 x redditi 2009 (è arrivato ?)
campo 1 Imp irpef 2009 = A
campo 5  Ritenute irpef 2009 = B
campo 6 Add. Reg Irpef 2009 = C Non ci dovrebbe essere perchè non sarebbe possibile trattenere nel 2010
campo 10 Acconto Add. Com irpef 2009 =D1
(se non fosse deceduto D1 sarebbe stato uguale a J, invece è inferiore perché J non è stato trattenuto completamente)
campo 11 Saldo Add. Com Irpef 2009 = D2 Non ci dovrebbe essere perchè non sarebbe possibile trattenere nel 2010
Acconto Add. Com Irpef 2010 = E (non dovuta perché è deceduto nel 2009) 
Il contribuente (o meglio gli eredi) fanno unico 2010 per redditi 2009 
Il campo 10 del CUD 2010 (Acconto Add. Com irpef 2009 =D1) va riportato al rigo RV11 (oltre che IN RC12)
Il rigo RV3 è in bianco (campo 6 del CUD2010)
Ne scaturisce saldo a debito da pagare. 
Al 16.07.2010 si versano i saldi a debito per Irpef 2009  Add. Reg. 2009  Add. Com. 2009 (rif 2009) con la maggiorazione dello 0.40% 
Per il 2008 : la comunicazione indicava una scadenza ?
Non vorrei dire 1 stupidata ma ho limpressione che avrebbero dovuto pagare entro il 30.11.2009, quindi se fanno il versamento adesso ci sarebbe da considerare il ravvedimento.
Per questo lascio la parola ai + esperti.

----------


## spider

> Per quanto riguarda J si tratta di acconto, per cui il saldo va ricalcolato a cura del contribuente..( o nella lettera INPS cera anche quello ? non penso)

  Nella lettera indica già l'importo certificato nel cud, l'importo recuperato e l'importo residuo da versare.   

> CUD INPS 2010 x redditi 2009 (è arrivato ?)

  Si hanno mandato l'anno scorso un cud 2009 per anno d'imposta 2009.   

> campo 6 Add. Reg Irpef 2009 = C Non ci dovrebbe essere perchè non sarebbe possibile trattenere nel 2010
> campo 10 Acconto Add. Com irpef 2009 =D1
> (se non fosse deceduto D1 sarebbe stato uguale a J, invece è inferiore perché J non è stato trattenuto completamente)
> campo 11 Saldo Add. Com Irpef 2009 = D2 Non ci dovrebbe essere perchè non sarebbe possibile trattenere nel 2010
> Acconto Add. Com Irpef 2010 = E (non dovuta perché è deceduto nel 2009)

  Essendo un cud 2009 ho i campi 6, 10 e 11 vuoti ed il campo 13 (acconto add. comunale 2009) compilato.   

> Per il 2008 : la comunicazione indicava una scadenza ?
> Non vorrei dire 1 stupidata ma ho limpressione che avrebbero dovuto pagare entro il 30.11.2009, quindi se fanno il versamento adesso ci sarebbe da considerare il ravvedimento.

  Indicavano il pagamento entro il 31/12/2009; però c'era scritto di pagare quell'F24 "nel caso gli eredi non presentino il modello Unico".
Dato che invece lo presentano, sembrava di capire che si potesse aspettare la compilazione di Unico 2010?
E' sbagliato?
Devo fare il ravv. operoso? 
Grazie per l'aiuto.

----------


## ZLATAN72

Vorrei sapere se può nascere un problema , nel caso nel prossimo modello Unico indichi per un soggetto deceduto nel mese di FEBBRAIO 2011 non le Addizionali certificate nel CUD 2011 ma le addizionali effettivamente trattenute (quindi solo quelle trattenute nel mese di GENNAIO 2011) ? Cio per poter compensare il credito IRPEF 2010 con il  DEBITO da addizionali per lo stesso anno.

----------

